# Do Bettas Like Bubbles?



## FishFaceMartin (Mar 24, 2009)

I know that Bettas don't like heavy currents, but do they like bubbles? I'm feeling very compulsive about buying a bubbler for my tank. Should I? And if so, any special kind? 

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea. lol I bought one awhile back and never used it. I thought it would help circulate the water.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my bettas don't really care for it, but it doesn't seem to really hate it either.

My little one loves his bettas. I actually have to go get a bubbler for him, since he is kinda pouting about it


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

All my betta's have a bubble wall or stones, They love them once they get to realize what they are and they play in them for hours sometimes.... Just adjust the flow accordingly thus allowing your betta to become familiar with what it is.. It will give him some entertainment...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a bubbler, which I'm not using yet, that has nothing on it to control air flow. Do I need a gang valve to control the flow?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes anything that allows you to control the air flow.
this is what I use


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thanks for the pic. That helps a lot.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I think they sell them at the *dreaded walmart as well for a dollar or two. I mean, since it isn't supporting the live fish I am ok with it... But if you dn't want to buy them off ther eyou can probably find them online or at petco...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can get one at Petsmart. I saw them when I bought the bubbler.


----------

